# 2006 Maxima Key



## MJTech12 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Can anyone tell me if the key to my 2006 Maxima has the chip in it i would like to get a copy made and i dont want to spend what the dealer wants to do it for Thanks Paul


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Get a copy made and try using only that key to start/drive your Maxima. I'm willing to bet it does have the chip in it.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

It does have a chip in it. If you don't program that key and one day you forget that you didn't program it and you accidentally mix the keys and you try to use the unprogrammed key to start your Maxima, you are gonna put your car into "lock mode". What is this you ask?

If you try to put your other programmed key in to start the car, it won't cause you put it into "lock mode". Now you have to tow your car, to a Nissan dealership to get it "unlocked". 

Now it cost you more money cause you don't wanna pay what the dealership wants! Now you decide!...


----------



## MJTech12 (Feb 2, 2009)

metro273 said:


> It does have a chip in it. If you don't program that key and one day you forget that you didn't program it and you accidentally mix the keys and you try to use the unprogrammed key to start your Maxima, you are gonna put your car into "lock mode". What is this you ask?
> 
> If you try to put your other programmed key in to start the car, it won't cause you put it into "lock mode". Now you have to tow your car, to a Nissan dealership to get it "unlocked".
> 
> Now it cost you more money cause you don't wanna pay what the dealership wants! Now you decide!...


Hey thanks, about how much to get another key at the dealer?, cause you can get them on Ebay but there blank so i would have to bring it to the dealer anyway but it might be cheaper to buy it on ebay and then let the dealer cut and program it, i already got a remote from ebay brand new $9.95 free ship with instructions on how to program it.


----------



## Hillbilly1964 (Dec 26, 2008)

Most dealers won't cut or program customer provided keys. A locksmith may or may not do it. Locksmiths are usually cheaper for keys and programming.


----------

